# 2003 GMC Regular Cab Duramax



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Two years ago i sold my truck in order to buy my current house. Not something i wanted to do at all, but a house is just alot smarter of an investment. I told myself id buy it back someday since i sold it to my dad. Well that day was yesterday!! Got her back!

Shes a 2003 GMC 2500HD Duramax. Debadged, Smoked led recon third and clearance lights, 4 in exhaust, aem intake, ppe boost valve, Edge Juice w/attitude in overhead mount. DMI bumper, gooseneck hitch.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

...I bet the Sonoma will still be faster.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark13;1474602 said:


> ...I bet the Sonoma will still be faster.


haha somehow i knew you'd chime in.. Yea i sure hope it'll be faster! Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally ditching the Meyer, eh?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

man that color does somthing for me.

I wish that my trucks were that color and not black... well, maybe in some other life


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely love the color. If I could do a full custom paint job, it'd be that color in a fade. Black at the bottom to that color at the top with that color on a painted dash.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. I'm glad to see you bought it back.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1474672 said:


> Finally ditching the Meyer, eh?


haha, yea the meyer kinda fell into my lap but it really hasnt let me down one bit! Not that I could push it too hard with the old half ton. Always wanted an ultramount, gonna start looking!



Philbilly2;1474679 said:


> man that color does somthing for me.
> 
> I wish that my trucks were that color and not black... well, maybe in some other life


This truck has always gotten very nice comments about the color. Really not too many running around this area in that color. Thanks!!



mercer_me;1474687 said:


> Nice truck. I'm glad to see you bought it back.


Thanks!! Feels real good to have it back! Be SO much nicer for pulling the trailer around this summer!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You don't see many blue trucks. You don't see many duramax reg cab trucks either.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

mossman381;1474722 said:


> You don't see many blue trucks. You don't see many duramax reg cab trucks either.


yea compared to how many others there are!!! I can think of about 10 of them around here... and 4 of them are a manual!! Compared to the 256 thousand ex and crew cabs running around lol

One guy here has an 06 ex cab short bed duramax. 6 spd manual and all the power options in it. I think it just turned 12k on the odo......

O.. btw, not to hyjack my own thread, but i see your in wi. You going to richland center next month?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great looking truck. I have 2 that color and they shine up nice.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Holland;1474724 said:


> O.. btw, not to hyjack my own thread, but i see your in wi. You going to richland center next month?


What is happening at richland center?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

mossman381;1474743 said:


> What is happening at richland center?


http://www.hybridredneck.com/

Whole bunch of stuff: 
9am Swap Meet
11am ATV Drags/Dirt Bikes, Snowmobile Grass Drags, Mobil Dyno
Noon CMA Mud Bog
2pm Test and Tune Tractor/Truck Pull
3pm Twisted Metal Demo Derby
5pm Truck/Tractor Pull
730pm Demo Devil Car Long Jump (evil knivel style)
930pm Truck Drag Races


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Holland;1474746 said:


> http://www.hybridredneck.com/
> 
> Whole bunch of stuff:
> 9am Swap Meet
> ...


How did I not know about this?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

vegaman04;1474749 said:


> How did I not know about this?


haha havent been there myself but people i know went last year and said it was a blast! We'll be takin the puller up!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Depending on how things are going with field work maybe a few friends and I will head up with their trucks and get in some pre-season pulls to work out the bugs. Kinda a cruise though for a test and tune that looks to be an hour long with probably a big turn out so maybe 1 or 2 pulls each.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

yea not sure if i'm even going yet... truck needs a new tune and we need to build a new weight bracket.. we might say screw it and go if we dont get that done but i hope to make it! and maybe see a few of you guys there!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I never even knew about that event. I will have to see what I have going on then. Our season is getting close to starting. Seems like we have no time once we start.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

We need more pictures that is a good lookin truck


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

chevyman51;1474812 said:


> We need more pictures that is a good lookin truck


These are older pictures but nothing has really changed, Other than there is no more sticker in the rear window!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

mossman381;1474809 said:


> I never even knew about that event. I will have to see what I have going on then. Our season is getting close to starting. Seems like we have no time once we start.


HA i know what you mean, we're swamped once we start pulling. This year we actually bought in and became part owners of the pulling sled down here. I guess i only thought i was busy last year! :laughing:

Our season doesnt start till june 9th, but we thought richland center would be a nice warm up!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Holland;1474842 said:


> HA i know what you mean, we're swamped once we start pulling. This year we actually bought in and became part owners of the pulling sled down here. I guess i only thought i was busy last year! :laughing:
> 
> Our season doesnt start till june 9th, but we thought richland center would be a nice warm up!


I don't do any pulling. I was talking about our mossing season. Seems like the moss is always dry on the weekend. When the moss is dry it has to be pushed up.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

mossman381;1474955 said:


> I don't do any pulling. I was talking about our mossing season. Seems like the moss is always dry on the weekend. When the moss is dry it has to be pushed up.


o haha just assumed.. Either way its good to stay busy!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Holland;1474961 said:


> o haha just assumed.. Either way its good to stay busy!


Yeah, staying busy is good I guess.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I want your truck it looks awsome. I love the color.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

i love the edge mount. Is it custom or is it a piece from edge?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

chevyman51;1474984 said:


> I want your truck it looks awsome. I love the color.


Thanks! Thumbs Up



countryboy1365;1475012 said:


> i love the edge mount. Is it custom or is it a piece from edge?


Found it on ebay. I really like it. Made for a clean installation. I dont have the switches hooked up to anything yet but its nice to have the option plus i think it looks better with them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/01-07-Chevy...Parts_Accessories&hash=item589351ed0d&vxp=mtr


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW for a custom billet piece that's an awesome price


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Truck


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

All ready for the snow to start flying! Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

thelettuceman;1481131 said:


> Nice Truck


now made even better


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Everything about that truck screams AWESOME! I love that color and excellent plow choice.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Put that thing away before you hurt some one. We got a month yet.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

thelettuceman;1514194 said:


> now made even better


Thanks!



RAM_ON97;1514306 said:


> Everything about that truck screams AWESOME! I love that color and excellent plow choice.


Thumbs Up



Mark13;1514333 said:


> Put that thing away before you hurt some one. We got a month yet.


O come on we had a dusting here last night, i could've plowed! haha I store it at my moms, was out there last night so I thought i'd move it home. Swung by the shop and serviced it before I parked it in the garage. As much as i want snow i could really go another month without it, I've still got a tractor to paint this year!


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

The color and reg cab dmax is awesome! great looking truck


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

snowremoval4les;1519835 said:


> The color and reg cab dmax is awesome! great looking truck


Thanks! Thumbs Up Not many i know of this color!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a,Sharon looking truck. How close is the mount to the ground it looks like the trio is lowered some.


----------

